# Hello Snowboarders!



## Wolf7791 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ciao!
I have approached this new exciting sport last winter, I've been a skier for ages and discovered that Snowboarding is much much much more funny!!!

Happy to be with you guys! I'm also a frequent traveller so I hope to find you all over the Europe not only for snowboarding!

See ya! 

Wolf


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Wolf7791 said:


> Ciao!
> I have approached this new exciting sport last winter, I've been a skier for ages and discovered that Snowboarding is much much much more funny!!!
> 
> Happy to be with you guys! I'm also a frequent traveller so I hope to find you all over the Europe not only for snowboarding!
> ...


I realize it is a language issue, but I must correct you sir: snowboarding is FUN, skiing is FUNNY.


----------



## Wolf7791 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't realised if you were joking but fun is a noun and funny is an adjective of the same meaning.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Wolf7791 said:


> I didn't realised if you were joking but fun is a noun and funny is an adjective of the same meaning.












Welcome and sometimes our members from the other side of the world, English may not be so good.... I have zero ability to speak a 2nd language let alone type it. 

I skied for a long time and recently converted and I have never looked back


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wolf7791 said:


> I didn't realised if you were joking but fun is a noun and funny is an adjective of the same meaning.


Same root, different taste. The noun is going it the direction of divertimiento (or French plaisir; you like it, it's cool, :yahoo, while the adjective is more like burla (or rigolote; joking or akward, you laugh _about_ it :cheeky4. I'm also not native English speaking, others will correct. 

Welcome!  Where in Italy do you ride? I've obly been in Cervinia so far.
BTW: Big fan of Italian food :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cmon guys lets be fair! I suck at other languages more than anyone!

Not harshing the guy just pointing out that we are cool and skiers look like a sliding yardsale!!

Welcome to the team of cool and awesome, we have people of all types here but only 1 board at a time unless you are Lil Wayne in my avatar you can use 2 boards if you are at the airport.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Welcome to the team of cool and awesome, we have people of all types here but only 1 board at a time unless you are Lil Wayne in my avatar you can use 2 boards if you are at the airport.


SK, why isn't this ^ your signature.


New Wolf guy, welcome!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> SK, why isn't this ^ your signature.
> 
> 
> New Wolf guy, welcome!


because the current sig is still pretty new and I'm enjoying the Army of Darkness quote


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Not harshing the guy just pointing out that we are cool and skiers look like a sliding yardsale!!.


Sliding yard sale. Hahahahaha. That's awesome


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome!
It's fun here 
Happy shredding!

Jordan


----------



## Wolf7791 (Sep 8, 2013)

neni said:


> Same root, different taste. The noun is going it the direction of divertimiento (or French plaisir; you like it, it's cool, :yahoo, while the adjective is more like burla (or rigolote; joking or akward, you laugh _about_ it :cheeky4. I'm also not native English speaking, others will correct.
> 
> Welcome!  Where in Italy do you ride? I've obly been in Cervinia so far.
> BTW: Big fan of Italian food :thumbsup:


Thanks mate!

I usually go to Colere close to Bergamo, that's my base, I like it because it's almost only off-pist and plenty of people who have good time there!

What about you? (close to your living place)


----------



## Wolf7791 (Sep 8, 2013)

And really Thank you All!!! it's a nice thing to be welcomed here in a such warm mode!
Hope to spend some good time with you guys here on the forum and why not maybe on the snow! 

Ciao!!!
Wolf


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I realize it is a language issue, but I must correct you sir: snowboarding is FUN, skiing is FUNNY.



u got dat right....well,...unless it's some spicy meat-ta-da-ball twin tipper!


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

I like when skiers do that snow plow thing and their hands are all way out, flailing about, and they are standing like they just crapped their pants. That looks like fun. And cool!


----------

